# Serra da Estrela 11/02/09 a 13/02/09



## Jorge_scp (17 Fev 2009 às 18:11)

Olá a todos,
  Sou novo no fórum apesar de já o acompanhar há algum tempo. Tenho 19 anos, e desde pequeno sempre me fascinei com fenómenos meteorológicos. O meu principal interesse é o mar e as ondas, mas gosto de tudo em geral, desde trovoadas, chuva e principalmente neve. Para começar, estive no final da semana passada na Serra da Estrela pela primeira vez em 5 anos, e foi muito positivo, com muita neve e tempo excelente. Achei que vocês iam gostar de ver as fotos, e aqui vão:

No primeiro dia, Penhas Douradas com 3ºC





























A subida para a Torre.
































A Torre, que nalguns locais atingia alturas brutais de neve, a ponto de cobrir por inteiro alguns edifícios. A temperatura do carro marcava -2ºC as 10:00 e 3ºC ás 13:00.











































Até deu para subir telhados...




































O Covão D'Ametade e os arredores, sempre muito bonitos. Temperatura entre 2/3 ºC por volta das 16:00.

























































Piornos/Penhas da saúde. Nos piornos estavam 5ºC as 14:00 e 2ºC no dia anterior as 17:00.






















Finalmente, Lagoa Comprida, com 3ºC de temperatura.






















Espero que tenham gostado. Desculpem o excesso de imagens, mas era difícil escolher as melhores!


----------



## brandas (17 Fev 2009 às 18:34)

Jorge_scp disse:


>




Ui, pensei que a neve para chegar essa altura só mesmo nas Rússias,Alpes, etc 

Estão muito boas as fotos 

Saudações


----------



## MSantos (17 Fev 2009 às 18:55)

Boas fotos


Muito bem-vindo ao forum Jorge_scp


----------



## amarusp (17 Fev 2009 às 19:11)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> 
> Espero que tenham gostado. Desculpem o excesso de imagens, mas era difícil escolher as melhores!


Excelentes fotos, parabens!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Fev 2009 às 19:12)

Excelentes fotos Jorge  mais uma vez fiquei chocado como é possivel a neve ainda se manter  é impressionante mesmo  viva o arrefecimento.


----------



## AnDré (17 Fev 2009 às 19:53)

Olá *Jorge_scp*!

Mas que grande entrada no fórum! Sê bem-vindo, e parabéns pelas fotografias.
Deve ter sido um passeio magnifico.

A espessura de neve é qualquer coisa de brutal. 

Mas também, imaginem o seguinte cenário:
Se dos mais de 1000mm de precipitação que cai no inverno acima dos 1800m na Serra da Estrela, fossem todos em forma de neve, qual a altura a que chegaria a neve?

A boa espessura, a incidência dos raios de sol de Fevereiro, e as temperaturas a rondar os 0ºC aos 2000m, ajudam a conservar tal cenário.
Se não chover, a neve ainda durará bastante tempo.


----------



## actioman (17 Fev 2009 às 21:58)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Olá a todos,
> Sou novo no fórum apesar de já o acompanhar há algum tempo. Tenho 19 anos, e desde pequeno sempre me fascinei com fenómenos meteorológicos. O meu principal interesse é o mar e as ondas, mas gosto de tudo em geral, desde trovoadas, chuva e principalmente neve. Para começar, estive no final da semana passada na Serra da Estrela pela primeira vez em 5 anos, e foi muito positivo, com muita neve e tempo excelente. Achei que vocês iam gostar de ver as fotos, e aqui vão:
> 
> 
> A Torre, que nalguns locais atingia alturas brutais de neve, a ponto de cobrir por inteiro alguns edifícios. A temperatura do carro marcava -2ºC as 10:00 e 3ºC ás 13:00.



Impressionante! 

Que espectáculo lindo de se ver e registar! 

Sejas muito bem-vindo Jorge_scp!

E muitos parabéns por um registo destes! Obrigado.


----------



## Minho (17 Fev 2009 às 22:06)

Bem-vindo Jorge 

Está de facto impressionante a acumulação no topo da Serra da Estrela, não fica a dever nada às que vimos em Espanha. E as acumulações só não só maiores devido ao facto do topo ser muito exposto ao vento o que não permite uma acumulação homogénea. E quanto a avalanches também não há graças ao perfil da Serra que não tem pendentes muito pronunciadas e quase a pique como nos Pirenéus.

Parabéns!


----------



## Veterano (17 Fev 2009 às 23:38)

Boas fotos Jorge. Tiveste sorte no teu passeio, pois a serra estava sem nevoeiro e aparentemente sem vento, o que parece ser raro nos últimos anos.


----------



## ac_cernax (18 Fev 2009 às 00:49)

Em primeiro lugar... bem vindo ao fórum!
Que grande entrada, com fotos espectaculares, e desde já o agradecimento pela sua divulgação. Nessa quinta-feira estive em Castelo Branco e a serra estava espectacular vista de lá, mas nunca imaginei que a quantidade de neve fosse tanta lá em cima. Assim fiquei bem elucidado.


Aqui deixo a foto que tirei a partir de Castelo Branco no dia 12/02/09.


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Fev 2009 às 00:54)

Obrigado a todos pelas boas vindas. 

  De facto apanhei 3 dias maravilhosos, com um tempo bestial, sem vento e com sol, além da muita neve e paisagens espectaculares. A juntar a isso, fugimos á confusão do fim de semana. Na Torre, fiquei especialmente abismado com a altura de neve nas traseiras do centro comercial. Enquanto lá estive, pouca neve derreteu apesar de umas temperaturas "amenas" durante a tarde. Parece que o frio á noite chegava para aguentar a neve durante o dia. Acredito que se não chover, a neve, pelo menos na Torre, aguentará ainda bastante tempo. De referir que os habitantes de Manteigas com quem falei disseram-me que este ano já lá houve 4 grandes nevões e 7 no total, coisa já não viste há muitos anos. A neve até tem dado mais prejuizo este ano que beneficios. Mostraram-me fotos dos nevões deste ano e de facto a vila estava espectacular, com uma acumulação considerável, principalmente o de 27 de Dezembro, onde a neve se aguentou por lá 3 dias.


----------



## vitamos (18 Fev 2009 às 09:57)

Muito bem vindo Jorge!

As fotos são sem dúvidas espectaculares!


----------



## João Soares (18 Fev 2009 às 11:00)

Bem-vindo ao forum, *Jorge_spc*!

Bem, as fotos estão impressionantes 

O AA veio para nós nos intretermo-nos com a neve 

Grandes acumulações, sim senhor, excelente


----------



## Dan (18 Fev 2009 às 14:36)

Assim sim, uma acumulação em condições


----------



## trepkos (18 Fev 2009 às 17:33)

Brutal 

A quantidade de neve na serra, este fim de semana tive na vila de Marvão e de lá avistava-se a serra toda branca ainda, a quantidade de neve é brutal 

aqui está a serra vista de Marvão.


----------



## Gongas (13 Abr 2009 às 02:12)

Realmente é impressionante a quantidade de neve que este ano brindou a Serra da Estrela. Parabéns.


----------



## Mjhb (16 Mai 2009 às 20:16)

mesmo assim... em Março quase que desapareceu, no fim do mês. Pelo menos era o que se via de Viseu!


----------

